# New Smyrna, FL



## billdawg (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey guys,

I know this a post about FL but I figured i'd check anyways. I'll be in New Smyrna the first week in March. I'll be staying in a house about 15 minutes south of Ponce Inlet. I am planning on doing some shark fishing from the surf and jetties. I will not by kayaking out huge baits or anything, just targeting sharks in the 5-6ft range with chunk bait. Are people generally okay with that or is land based shark fishing not allowed in that area?

I have never been to the area but I have read that Ponce Inlet is supposed to be good. I'll probably give that a try as well as surf fishing from the beach. After looking on google earth it looks like there are some jetties to that could have some potential.

Also curious if anyone knows what other species will be around in early March? Reds? Snook?

Any thoughts or info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2016)

If by good you mean populated by a lot of sharks, then yes, it is good.


----------



## imkevdog (Feb 3, 2016)

the jetties are between New Smyrna and Ponce, jetties on both sides. The jetty  on NSB side is smaller than the Ponce side both sides great fishing. If you want to charter  lagoon fishing, Dennis Cox is excellent guide 386-299-7675.Redfish and trout, still little cold for snook


----------



## billdawg (Feb 4, 2016)

this is good to see. although I think "IN ponce inlet" may be a bit of a stretch

http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...ticles/cfn/2016/2/4/volusia_county_great.html


----------



## imkevdog (Feb 5, 2016)

If I remember right someone caught juvenile great white at port orange bridge ,seems like about 10 or 15 years ago. Ocean research has been tracking one for couple of years right off coast.


----------



## JasonF (Feb 5, 2016)

For shark, I would fish just inside the jetties in the inlet.  The surf side of the jetties is the most popular place to surf and will most likely be too many surfers in the water to fish.  There are other spots further south in NSB that you could surf fish if needed.  Shark fishing IS allowed from the beach.  It's best if you paddle your baits out past the breakers or second sand bar and fish on.  
Inside the jetties, you have the best chance of Reds and Snook as well as other species.  While you can catch Reds and Snook from the surf, you'll most likely fill your cooler with bluefish, whiting and pompano.  Pompano is excellent to eat and is what I would be targeting.
Hope this helps.


----------



## billdawg (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the responses! I'll probably try between the jetties and farther south near canaveral nat'l seashore. I'll post if I hook up with anything significant


----------



## lampern (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you use shrimp or sandfleas for pompano?

Thanks


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Feb 6, 2016)

I always caught big redfish when I lived there.


----------



## imkevdog (Feb 8, 2016)

sandfleas for pompano


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 8, 2016)

lampern said:


> Do you use shrimp or sandfleas for pompano?
> 
> Thanks



Either.I like to fish a double dropper rig with a sand flea and shrimp combo,another rod with both sand fleas and then another rod with cut mullet for big reds.Needs to be fresh shrimp though none of that frozen wal mart junk


----------



## imkevdog (Feb 9, 2016)

cast net some live fingerling mullet ,


----------

